# Colson Grill Tank For Early Postwar Looptail



## tryder (Apr 24, 2019)

Original Paint Color Match Please

Like this bike only a little crusty 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-imperial.149772/


----------



## tryder (Apr 30, 2019)

Red center. Black outer with chrome grills. Og paint & a little crusty please.
Thanks!


----------



## hcdsign (May 11, 2019)

Good luck finding a tank, even in the wrong color!  You will probably have to buy and entire bike to get a tank/grill.  I have a 1953 & 1941 Imperial, with red/black tanks.  The paint scheme is opposite on each tank.  I currently have the red tank on the red bike, and really like it.

Im still looking for the cast grill for my project 1941, and it is pretty much impossible..


----------



## then8j (May 11, 2019)

Hcdsign.........Why don’t you sell him one of your two tanks?


----------



## hcdsign (May 11, 2019)

then8j said:


> Hcdsign.........Why don’t you sell him one of your two tanks?




Sorry, If I had an extra tank, I would cut it loose...

The other tank is for my 1941 Imperial deluxe.  Picture was before I removed the brown house paint..


----------



## tryder (May 12, 2019)

hcdsign said:


> Good luck finding a tank, even in the wrong color!  You will probably have to buy and entire bike to get a tank/grill.  I have a 1953 & 1941 Imperial, with red/black tanks.  The paint scheme is opposite on each tank.  I currently have the red tank on the red bike, and really like it.
> 
> Im still looking for the cast grill for my project 1941, and it is pretty much impossible..
> 
> ...



Your red bike looks great.
It's a big country.
I bet one will turn up at some point.
Is there a difference between pre and post war grill tanks?
Is the case with my pre and post war blister tanks.
Thanks.


----------



## hcdsign (May 12, 2019)

That is true they do turn up on rare occasion.  If you find one buy it, no matter the color or condition.  Heck I will buy it from you if the price is right...

The only difference in the tanks that I know of, is that the horn mounting rivets are in different places.  Post war tanks have the rivets straight across, while pre war horn rivets are off set with one being higher than the other.  Either tank will fit either frame post war or pre war.  

There is a 1939 Imperial grill tank as well.  That one more looks like a snap tank at the rear, and has a grill in the front.  That grill will NOT fit in the tank you are looking for, nor will that tank fit your frame.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2019)

hcdsign said:


> There is a 1939 Imperial grill tank as well.  That one more looks like a snap tank at the rear, and has a grill in the front.  That grill will NOT fit in the tank you are looking for, nor will that tank fit your frame.


----------



## John (May 13, 2019)

hcdsign said:


> That grill will NOT fit in the tank.



All the grills are the same and will fit 39,40, postwar tanks.


----------



## hcdsign (May 13, 2019)

I was told they were different.  They look the same, but Ive not had a 39 grill to test fit, so my info on that fit may be bad...


----------



## John (May 13, 2019)

I have
2 ea 1939
2 ea 1940
1 ea postwar
I was told the same thing but I know different.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 13, 2019)

Way to go John laying it down!


----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2019)

I’m not particularly into Colsons myself but as a “parts hunter” this kind of good info is handy to have...one of many reasons I dig the CABE...good folks helping each other out with their knowledge...thanx...Pappy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Dec 24, 2019)

Crusty OG paint Red & Black.
Does not have to be as nice as this one:






Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Sep 26, 2020)

Please send me a message if you have one that you would like to sell.
Thanks!


----------



## fatbike (Nov 18, 2020)

tryder said:


> Please send me a message if you have one that you would like to sell.
> Thanks!



I know what John said and he is very creditable, but they are all different sizes, I have had all three in hand at once and measured them, they are specific to the frame style, both boys 39 straight down tube, 41 loop frame, and girls loop frame. 39 type boys is the largest and sits in the frame different enough not to fit on later models. Loop frame boys fits 41 until it was last manufactured.


----------



## tryder (Nov 18, 2020)

fatbike said:


> I know what John said and he is very creditable, but they are all different sizes, I have had all three in hand at once and measured them, they are specific to the frame style, both boys 39 straight down tube, 41 loop frame, and girls loop frame. 39 type boys is the largest and sits in the frame different enough not to fit on later models. Loop frame boys fits 41 until it was last manufactured.



It's a beautiful frame and fork.  There must be a post war red and black tank out there somewhere.
I've never seen the postwar  chrome fenders with curved braces listed for sale on the Cabe or eBay either.


----------



## tryder (Nov 18, 2020)

fatbike said:


> I know what John said and he is very creditable, but they are all different sizes, I have had all three in hand at once and measured them, they are specific to the frame style, both boys 39 straight down tube, 41 loop frame, and girls loop frame. 39 type boys is the largest and sits in the frame different enough not to fit on later models. Loop frame boys fits 41 until it was last manufactured.



It's a beautiful frame and fork.  There must be a suitable red and black tank out there somewhere.
I've never seen the chrome fenders with curved braces listed for sale on the Cabe or eBay.  Just painted ones.


----------



## tryder (Jan 30, 2021)

tryder said:


> It's a beautiful frame and fork.  There must be a suitable red and black tank out there somewhere.
> I've never seen the chrome fenders with curved braces listed for sale on the Cabe or eBay.  Just painted ones.



PM. Conversation please.


----------



## tryder (Feb 23, 2022)

tryder said:


> PM. Conversation please.



Still looking.
Please send conversation with photos.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Apr 27, 2022)

@onecatahula


----------

